# selling dirt on flebay for layout???



## helivaguy (Nov 18, 2009)

unbelievable..
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bags-Useful..._Scalextrics_Slot_Cars_ET&hash=item5d32e012d1


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

Woah! Dirt? For my slotcar track?!? Where has this been all my life? And not suitable children too!!!. I HATE it when kids want to play with my slotcars. Man this is just the thing I need to clog up my cars when the cat hair fails.

Later, The looking for LESS reality when playing with insane fast plastic cars guided by a groove in the track Rockinator:wave:


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

But is it scale dirt????

Inquiring minds want to know...
-Paul


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*It's not dirt...*

It's _"Bags of Useful 'Soil"_.... sounds kinda like some of my past employers.... except for the useful part.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

What will he think of next! Amazing..... rr


----------



## nick danger (Apr 7, 2002)

I'm surprised Boosa hasn't tried this.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

nick danger said:


> I'm surprised Boosa hasn't tried this.


 
*FuN fOr BoYs & GiRlS Of AlL aGeS* :tongue::tongue:


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Dang I knew I was missing something for my plans for a track. DIRT DIRT DIRT. Never would of thought of it till now. Now I can plant the trees and flowers and run a sprinkler system also. WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bag-of-Cali...724?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item56494845f4


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

i got a pile of that in my backyard ready to be bagged and ebayed:freak:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Slott V said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bag-of-Cali...724?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item56494845f4


check out some of this guys other gems he has for sale.

aluminum pull tabs??????????

fortune cookie fortunes?????????

2010 and 2011 calenders????????


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Slott V said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bag-of-Cali...724?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item56494845f4


ROFLMFAO!!!!

Up for auction is this Bag of California Dirt.

Bag measures 2" x 3".

This dirt has been taken from my backyard in sunny California!

You will receive the bag of dirt shown in the picture.

Original Condition!


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Search results for nothing: "58,562 results found for nothing" LMAO. I don't what's funnier, that or the Related Searches...


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

helivaguy said:


> unbelievable..
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bags-Useful..._Scalextrics_Slot_Cars_ET&hash=item5d32e012d1


Brilliant!! But I can offer one better!!! Available exclusively for Hobby Talk members, I am offering authentic HO scale air!! For only $1 per cu. ft. (the average small home track should require about 20 cu. ft.). This air has been measured for 1/87th scale tracks (1/64 available for a slightly higher price). 
And there is no shipping costs, I will deliver electronically!!
But wait... there's more!! As a bonus, if you purchase 20 or more cu. ft., I will include 5 extra cu. ft. for free!! That's an additional 25% free!!

I accept paypalgouging only to [email protected]



Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

LeeRoy98 said:


> I can offer one better!!! Available exclusively for Hobby Talk members, I am offering authentic HO scale air!! For only $1 per cu. ft. (the average small home track should require about 20 cu. ft.).


Do you have any in 1:72nd or is that a custom order?


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Ok now we are selling dirt and air . Next we will be selling grass. Ops.lol


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

fordcowboy said:


> Ok now we are selling dirt and air . Next we will be selling grass. Ops.lol


Knock knock
Who is it?
Dave
Dave?
Yah man it's Dave let me in.
Dave's not here.


Dave who is showing his age. Lol


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

"hey man, don't answer the phone!"


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

LeeRoy98 said:


> Brilliant!! But I can offer one better!!! Available exclusively for Hobby Talk members, I am offering authentic HO scale air!! For only $1 per cu. ft. (the average small home track should require about 20 cu. ft.). This air has been measured for 1/87th scale tracks (1/64 available for a slightly higher price).
> And there is no shipping costs, I will deliver electronically!!
> But wait... there's more!! As a bonus, if you purchase 20 or more cu. ft., I will include 5 extra cu. ft. for free!! That's an additional 25% free!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

Anybody interested in REAL, HO Scale water ? Cuz, you know I got some........in the sink and........


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

I also did a search for "anything" but only found 18,000 listings. So in essence, on eBay you are able to find lot more of nothing than just anything. :freak:

:rimshot:


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm looking for HO scale beer and whiskey


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*sand*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/FALLER-1707...6594148?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item1643b96e4

The dirt was a bargin 1.50. Sand 15.00 a can & 15.00 shipping.
sjj


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

sidejobjon said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/FALLER-1707...6594148?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item1643b96e4
> 
> The dirt was a bargin 1.50. Sand 15.00 a can & 15.00 shipping.
> sjj


Unbelievable!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

At least the sand is a usable product for train/slot platforms. the price is out of this world though.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

ruh roh


----------

